# Seeking info on moto-mower



## Timmymac65 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Moto-Mower Company


The Moto-Mower Company was founded in 1919 by Edwin George in Detroit, Michigan. Its industry was lawn mowers and its headquarters remained in Detroit, Michigan. In 1953 the company was acquired by the Detroit Harvester Company. In 1966, Detroit Harvester (now Dura) relocated its manufacturing...




mycompanies.fandom.com




Here's a little reading.
This is the closest I could find.....


----------



## Timmymac65 (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks a bunch. I can’t find anything about it. It was my grandparents mower and has been sitting in my barn since 1974.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like you may be missing the front cover / hood.


----------



## mark pritzl (Apr 20, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Looks like you may be missing the front cover / hood.


The engine looks to be a Briggs & Stratton 4 hp model 100902. Look at the engine blower housing; the model, type, and code numbers are stamped on the front side. The first two digits of the code # is the year of manufacture. The code is the 3rd group of numbers(8 digits long). Looks to be late 60’s to mid 70’s vintage. For example if the code is 71043188, then the engine was made in 1971. Good luck


----------



## Richard Kottke (Jan 3, 2022)

Timmymac65 said:


>


Hello, I am interested in this mower. Is the mower still with it and can you buy it?
Thanks in advance and best regards from Germany,
Richard


----------



## Moto-mower fan (7 mo ago)

I’ve just got myself a very similar riding mower. 
but mine is identifies has a Massey Ferguson model MF24s. Look like motomower was producing those little tractor for them. I’m also looking for info and documentation . 
(not mine but identical to this one)


----------



## Old.Ford.Man (6 mo ago)

My Mother bought one like yours, Timmymac65, in Strasburg, VA in about 1968, close to where I grew up -- we mowed just over an acre with it for quite a few years into my early working years . From my memory, I think all you're missing is the deck assembly.


----------

